# Ork Warboss Conversion



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Just found this on DakkaDakka. He's a converted warmachine mini.










The full thread is *here*. The final Warboss is around page 8.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice find. I just browsed through that thread, and that is a massive job he carried out. The size of the model is awesome. It should have structure points instead of wounds.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Ein is a great converter and has some outstanding builds. He is a master with LED lights. If you don't believe me check out his light up scratch built stompa, weirdboy and necron lord.  *The Warforge* 

The sculpting on this was actually done by another person that is a green stuff wizard Nozeminer that I am try to convince to do some sculpting for me.


----------

